# Why does my Amp only cut out when the car is on?



## lizardman049 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, im wandering if anyone could tell me why my amp only cuts out when the car is on? I have a fusion 300watt amp and 12in Sub which i can blast if the engine is turned off, yet when i turn it on i can only do half what i can usually do or else the amp cuts out and i have to turn it down and turn the head deck off then on again for the amp to come back on. Is there a reason for this and can i do something to prevent the significant loss of sound im able to have when the cars on? 

Cheers


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Probably due to lack of power available when the ignition system is drawing power as well as the Amp/other electrics.

Make sure your battery is good and not going flat. Personally, I would get an auto-electrician to check the system and make sure the alternator is outputting sufficient power too.


----------



## sneakerplaya (Aug 7, 2010)

Reventon is right on this one either you need a new battery or need to replace your alternator. 

*My Setup*
(2)12" Dual 4 Ohm Type R Series Subwoofer Wired @4ohms
Power Handling: 
Peak: 1500 watts 
RMS: 500 watts 
Impedance: Dual 4 ohms 

500watts RMS X 2 (subs) = 1000watts RMS

AMP: Alpine PDX-1.1000
RMS: 1000 watts
1,000 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms


----------

